# Barking mad boy



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, Nelson is now 17 weeks old and is a fully fledged family member. He is crate and toilet trained. Sleeps through the night and is very obedient.

The one issue we have is whining and barking when left for more than an hour. We record the audio in the house when we go out so we know exactly what happens. He stays quiet for around the first hour then starts moaning and barking. This usually goes on for a full hour. We never leave him for more than 2 hours and this happens everyday. He does not need to pee and we always walk him before leaving. Do you think he'll simply learn to cope?

He doesn't seem stresses and doesn't chew the bars or his bedding.We've also tried the stuffed and frozen kong ideas with any change in him. 

Anyone have similar issues?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Is there anything he can see when crated? I know Copper is right next to the sliding glass doors and bird feeder.  That maybe good or bad.  I'm not sure I would listen to those recordings. I would also stat leaving him for longer periods. He should be good up to 4 hours. He is probably looking for you guys after the first hour and knows you usually come back pretty soon. ;D


----------

